# Pic of my MS361



## AKDriveSprocket (Dec 13, 2009)

My old coffee cup broke and had to grab one out of the cupboard. Well it had flowers in the cup and I could not have that. So I took one of my pics and printed it out and took the cup apart. Took me couple of tries but I think it turned out pretty good.


----------



## porsche965 (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## josh1981 (Dec 14, 2009)

nice pic. I have the same saw. I love mine. Did you get the heated handles? I did not. I live in the south so dont need them.


----------



## AKDriveSprocket (Dec 14, 2009)

No that option was not available when I got the saw. I got the saw used. I like the saw and need to use it more. I`m more of a key board cutter this part of the season. Access to wood this part of the season is more work than I`d like. Although the snow is not that deep this year. And too many people selling it. I don`t burn wood but I sell it and it is not much.


----------



## josh1981 (Dec 14, 2009)

AKDriveSprocket said:


> No that option was not available when I got the saw. I got the saw used. I like the saw and need to use it more. I`m more of a key board cutter this part of the season. Access to wood this part of the season is more work than I`d like. Although the snow is not that deep this year. And too many people selling it. I don`t burn wood but I sell it and it is not much.



so you use the saw to maintain your property? 

I love mine but have only used it 5 times id say in 4 months. Maybe a little more. Got mine brand new. Very good saw along with my little 180C. Now I need a dolmar. lol.

ps. I hear ya on firewood. My buddy burns with it so I help him cut. I wish I could right now..


----------



## AKDriveSprocket (Dec 14, 2009)

No I live in a town house and only need a cord for camp fires. I sell the rest to off set the gas bill for my fishing trips. My kid may go to collage so the next 10 years of fire wood profit will go to his education. I`ll cut a lot more than the last couple of years next season.


----------



## josh1981 (Dec 14, 2009)

AKDriveSprocket said:


> No I live in a town house and only need a cord for camp fires. I sell the rest to off set the gas bill for my fishing trips. My kid may go to collage so the next 10 years of fire wood profit will go to his education. I`ll cut a lot more than the last couple of years next season.



That is funny man. I live in a townhome too. I mean IN TOWN gas station, food store, drug store, pike nursery all around corner. Home dept and lowes 10-15 min away. Computer store 15 min. Mall is 20 min away. Not a lot of chainsawing here you see. Clean and start up in garage make sure they running right. Trim xmas tree here.

I do help friends out with firewood cutting and my parents property. SO I use my stihls a lot there. Blow off driveway here, trim hedges/bushes. 

Wish I could burn wood here. 

Good luck on kids education. And have fun cutting!


----------



## KodiakKen (Dec 20, 2009)

*Wtf????????????????????????????*

abcd.....this is for chainsaws..not fashion..get a grip..find your niche..this ain't it...go away


----------



## chewy78 (Dec 20, 2009)

abcd455 said:


> As a girl in favor of fashion items,I only believe in discount handbags and MBT Shoes,besides, they're a neccessarity in our daily life,,the famous christian louboutin shoes desighed by christian louboutin and discount MBT Shoes will help you show your taste and beauty,and louis vuitton handbags and designer handbags,it's worth being and surely to bring you much fortune,of course,the handbags and replica handbags is a pet of famine,,then now you get a chance to enjoy ugg boots,ugg classic tall and UGG Classic Short,they're outstanding and fashionable design and superior taste,they're well know by their top quality,affordable price,ultra size, which is the very brand that we desire to look after,tory burch shoes just shopping here !


this person is a spammer!


----------



## KodiakKen (Dec 20, 2009)

*I know this*

that is why I posted..maybe she will read it maybe not..but reported her anyway..not welcome here on AS


----------

